# duck boat lights and battery ideas



## mrbacklash (Jan 3, 2012)

looking for some ideas on a battery to power 2 55 watt lights from wally world only needing to run 30-45 min would a sealed lead battery be better or what about a lawn mower battery, a group 24 would be way too heavy its going on a 12' v hull with a 3.5 nissan so no charging system. Any ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 3, 2012)

Will also be running Nav lights or bilge pump?


----------



## nosticks (Jan 4, 2012)

I just put a sealed 12v Gel Pack on my Lowe 12' to run my fish finder. Humming Bird has it on line with a 12v charger for about $35. It's 7.2ah measures about 2w x 3h x 6L". Should do what you want based on how long you said you wanted to run lights.


----------



## KRS62 (Jan 4, 2012)

I understand the desire to have permanently mounted lights, but you might want to also consider keeping it simply with a handheld spotlight with an internal battery. Just a thought.

KRS


----------



## mrbacklash (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got a hand held rechargeable, ill see how that works. I keep a bucket and run the removable nav lights for simplicity, so why not keep the rechargeable spotlight kiss


----------

